# GGMR when I don't even have rats yet....



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

So my husband said I could get 2 female rats, after finding out how much they're going to cost to spay. I was fine with that. I was!

Well... we don't even have them yet, we're getting them from a breeder on Saturday... and I found out that their are 3 females left from this litter. And, well, I couldn't just leave that last sister all by herself, could I?

He took some convincing, but with the holiday break coming up, I'll be able to work more to save up some money to get them spayed. He said, and I quote, "You can do whatever you want as long as it doesn't infringe on our well-being." *triumph*

So we're getting three females. If you care to look them up, they're from Lil' Ladybug Rattery in Oklahoma. http://www.lilladybugrattery.com/otheravailable.html They're the three on the orange fabric background. *happy dances* I can't wait. Their names (in order of appearance  ) are Whimsy, Pixel, and FizGig.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

All dumbos... and all rexes! I'm jealous. I can't wait until you get them... bring on the pictures!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg they are so adorable! ^_^


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

they are like girl versions of my two boys!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

awwww, so cute!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I cant wait to see more pics! They are adorable!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG!! Too cute! XD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful girls. i'm so jealous that you have such a nice breeder near you. that rex boy shown there has my heart and i have no way to cuddle him. though i guess its all for the best. i don't techinically need more....

in any case this belong in the meet my rat section: MOVED


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

omg, just look at the ears on that last girl! CUTE!

ps, who wants to go pick up that adorable little variberk dumbo girl and bring her up here for me? ...anyone?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are adorable! Such cute names!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> ps, who wants to go pick up that adorable little variberk dumbo girl and bring her up here for me? ...anyone?


i would, but she would never get to you

so cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

what does GGMR mean?


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> what does GGMR mean?


Gotta get more rats! That was one of the first things I tried to understand when I got into rats. I was all, WTF is GGMR????? XD


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i thought it meant getting grumpy malnutritionized rats or something makes sense now


----------

